
Inky 3 – Encrypted emails using ANY email provider - tatoalo
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;download.inky.com&#x2F;inky-security-whitepaper.pdf<p>Even without all the capabilities of protonmail(yet) it&#x27;s interesting the fact that they&#x27;ve managed to allow encryption communication without having you to create a new account...
======
stephenr
I had a look at this earlier and it mentions they operate a CA, to provide
S/MIME certs.

How are these certs handled by other mail clients/systems? Do they have a
chain to a widely accepted Root CA?

------
0942v8653
So this is, what, a worse version of PGP? I'm not sure I understand.

~~~
ianleeclark
How's it a worse version of PGP? It's similar in that it uses asymmetric
encryption, but it has the benefit of having the private key stored on an HSM.

